# Fish Tank Stand Help



## beast28 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello everybody I am new to this forum and to fish tanks bigger then 10gals. I just got a 48Lx18Wx21H and and stand for it and was wondering if the stand needs a beam in the middle for the tank to rest on? Right now on the stand there is a beam going across but it is about 3 inches below the top of the stand. Am I safe to fill the tank up with out a beam in the middle if the stand touching the tank? All the help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes its fine. i had a tank 48'' long that didnt have the bottom glass directly supported. the center beam is obviously for stabilization. as long as the edges are properly supported the tank will remain in tact just fine. i know its a bit nerve testing to see all the weight supported on the edges only. if so so chose you can easily add supports with a few nails/glue and just about any cut of wood trimmed to size.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

That cross brace is simply to keep the front and back of the stand from spreading and not to transfer load. The problem with lots of those brand name stands, is they are made from laminated particle board which can be susceptible to moisture and humidity. Protecting the top of the stand and adding a small amount of material could make the stand stronger, and prolong the life of the wood inside.

For some extra peace of mind you could use a piece of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood (NOT PARTICLE BOARD) cut to the top dimension, place it between the stand and the tank, paint it white, and if you have access to a router, round off the edges. I would prob do another piece of 1/2" across the entire back (do yourself a favor and drill some holes for cords), attach around the perimeter with simple drywall screws (from inside the stand and from the back). When its in place and about half full of water, I would attach it to 2 or 3 studs in the wall with some nice 3 1/2" screws. After that, there is really no way the stand can scissor, or tip over.

Tank is approx 80 gallons of water, or approx 668 lbs not including gravel and the weight of the tank itself. Beings the weight is 4' off the ground and somewhat top heavy, securing to the wall can also be a contributing part to how secure a stand is.


----------



## beast28 (Jun 13, 2013)

Would a sump filter be good for this tank? The sump is a rio 12 hf is this enough filtration for about 5-6 adult piranhas? I'm going to start with 12 baby rbps and hoping to have at least 5 or 6 still alive when they are bigger


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think a sump would be fantastic with any tank. an awesome method of filtering a tank. i really dont predict you losing that many of your piranha shoal. 5-6 piranha would be pretty comfortable in that tank...better then a dozen. but we'll see.


----------



## beast28 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

god speed sir


----------



## kayakfishing (Jun 15, 2013)

can i put ceramic rings in my overflow to help keep it wighted down? with nothing in the overflow the box that goes into the tank will just raise up to high so not enough water will get in. right now i have gravel in it but that i maybe ceramic rings would be better to help with filtration


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

kayakfishing said:


> can i put ceramic rings in my overflow to help keep it wighted down? with nothing in the overflow the box that goes into the tank will just raise up to high so not enough water will get in. right now i have gravel in it but that i maybe ceramic rings would be better to help with filtration


Create a new topic or send me a pm with pics... there is no reason it should float, and I know we can fix it.


----------

